# Forum Hosten!



## Aloa (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Es ist vielleicht ein bisschen blöd zu fragen aber wäre jemand so nett und würde ein Forum für mich hosten?
Ich habe nämlich keinen Webspace der php unterstützt.

Oder weiss jemand vielleicht eine Seite wo man kostenlos seinForum hosten lassen kann?

Ich dank im vorraus!


----------



## blackagent (3. Mai 2004)

http://www.iphpbb.com
http://www.rapidforum.com 
ich berforzuge iphpbb


----------



## Sven Petruschke (3. Mai 2004)

> Ich habe nämlich keinen Webspace der php unterstützt.


Schade, dass es keine Freespace-Provider gibt ...

--> http://www.pits-security.de/
--> http://www.die-computer-ecke.de/

(Sogar mit MySQl-Datenbank!)

snuu


----------



## blackagent (3. Mai 2004)

doch http://www.tripd.yahoo.de PHP + My SQL


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Mai 2004)

Ich habe mir die beiden Seiten nicht lange angeguckt, aber es reicht bereits, dass beide auf Servern von Server4Free gehostet werden, wobei der genannte Anbieter gerade *nicht* für Konstanz, Zuverlässigkeit und Verfügbarkeit bekannt ist.

Solltest du Interesse an vernünftigem Webspace zu vernünftigen Konditionen haben, kannste mir ja eine PM schreiben.

// moved to Webserver-Forum


----------



## Sven Petruschke (3. Mai 2004)

Dass es superduper Webspace mit allem drum und dran für lau gibt habe ich auch gar nicht behauptet


----------



## winbooster (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute !
Tach erst einmal. Zu oben erwähntem Webspace :

Das Projekt Pits-Security wird durch meine Person betrieben. Es hat mich arg getroffen , das mein Server mit Server4free in einen Topf gewurfen wird.
Zu dem Server :

Eigener Server mit  Standort Frankfurt . Betreut durch Schlund&Partner , was zur  Qualität alles sagt. Seit Bestehen noch keinen Ausfall. Am Sonntag hatte der Server einer massiven DoS-Attacke standgehalten , bei der Server4free bereits wieder im Nirwana entschwunden wäre. Einziger Effekt der DoS-Attacke : Ein Reset war nötig. Datenverlust 0%.
Ein Server muß richtig konfiguriert sein,speziell die Rules. (vergleichbar mit einer Firewall) . Aber das dürfte bei einem Projekt,welches auf IT-Security spezialisiert ist Grundvoraussetzung sein  
Zum Webspace :
Bis 20 MB Space /1GB Traffic kostenlos
1 Datenbank,PHP,  freie CGI`s (Perl) , SSL, u.v.m.
Benutzeroptionen Confixx professional,PHPmyAdmin,FTP

In dem Sinne :

winbooster


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Mai 2004)

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber zumindestens wurden zwischendurch Daten von einem Server4Free-Account geladen ...


----------



## ToniCE (25. Mai 2004)

Wenn du "nur" ein Forum brauchst schau doch mal hier:

http://www.forum4free.org/

Ist nicht der langsamste und es kostet nichts


----------

